# |CLOSED| Turnips are 644 in my town~



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello~ Turnips are 644 in my town! I'll only be doing this for about 3 hours!
The entry fee is *1nmt per trip*! I don't have alot of nmts so I'm cashing in! I *won't* be afk so I'll be in front of nooks picking up the tickets (sausage head), *pay first *before you go in or I'll have to *disconnect*! ;-; *Pls don't make me*
This is the first time I'm opening up my town to this sorta thing! I've blocked off everywhere so you shouldn't get lost! 
Some rules I have:
*Don't leave via the '-' leave via AIRPORT
Please be respectful!
ENJOY SELLING YOUR TURNIPS~*
*I apologise in advance if you don't get in, I know how popular these can be*
Please leave me a good rating if you get in and sell hehe~

*EDIT: One trip per person so everyone gets a turn~ I'll be kicking once you're done~*
EDIT2: I kicked someone out by accident! I remember your name if you're from here can you please message me you name so I can send you the code! ty~
*EDIT3: Hopefully we can get through everyone!! So I can skeet yeet to bed because it 1:26am and I have to wake up early heh*





​


----------



## chawwee (Apr 21, 2020)

I've joined the queue  I need 2 trips so can I bring both NMT the first time?


----------



## Thedillon (Apr 21, 2020)

Awesome I’m in the queue! Thanks!


----------



## radzcrossing (Apr 21, 2020)

can i come? i need 2 trips haha
edit: nvm i saw the queue i'm dumb haha


----------



## shellbell (Apr 21, 2020)

interested, i only need 1 trip


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 21, 2020)

Adding myself to the queue  I only need 1 trip


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (Apr 21, 2020)

Joined the queue! Its 40 long already o.o


----------



## Nayu (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I come, please?  I’ll join the queue!


----------



## Thedillon (Apr 21, 2020)

Not sure what’s taking people so long! A trip like this should be in and out! Not 7-10 minutes!


----------



## ImaTrexRawrXD (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I come? Joseph from Isla Trexa. I'll give 2 NMTs!


----------



## deadsire (Apr 21, 2020)

Dan be over there for 25 min smh


----------



## EMLY (Apr 21, 2020)

I’ve added myself to the queue. I have a NMT and  one pocket full of turnips ready to go!


----------



## Thedillon (Apr 21, 2020)

deadsire said:


> Dan be over there for 25 min smh


Yeah exactly . No one will make it at this rate lol


----------



## Bulbadragon (Apr 21, 2020)

Adding myself to the queue for 1 trip


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 21, 2020)

deadsire said:


> Dan be over there for 25 min smh


He be doing multiple trips ;-; I hope everyone gets a chance though, if need be I will try to be open for longer! It is 12:59am here though ;-;


----------



## Thedillon (Apr 21, 2020)

BbyDeeEMILY said:


> He be doing multiple trips ;-; I hope everyone gets a chance though, if need be I will try to be open for longer! It is 12:59am here though ;-;


second Trips should be added to the bottom of the queue to give everyone a chance.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 21, 2020)

Thedillon said:


> second Trips should be added to the bottom of the queue to give everyone a chance.


I think, I'll do that now! so it fair!!


----------



## PurpleCrutches (Apr 21, 2020)

I've joined the queue!


----------



## deadsire (Apr 21, 2020)

BbyDeeEMILY said:


> He be doing multiple trips ;-; I hope everyone gets a chance though, if need be I will try to be open for longer! It is 12:59am here though ;-;


Multiple trips, everywhere I’ve seen on the exchange you .have to get back in line. O well. Good luck everyone . D. Out


----------



## BJN39 (Apr 21, 2020)

Welp, joined the queue!  thanks in advance and hope everyone can get their chance!

Question for someone who has never used the queue system: does it automatically give you a dodo once you reach the front? Or will I be PM’d by the user at that point? Thanks!


----------



## Thedillon (Apr 21, 2020)

BbyDeeEMILY said:


> I think, I'll do that now! so it fair!!


It’s just logistically better for everyone because in the time that they leave the island, go collect their next batch, and come back up to two people can come visit and collect and leave.


----------



## Catto (Apr 21, 2020)

I would like to go please, I hope I can make it. I just need to make one trip~


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 21, 2020)

closed only for the current people to come~ ^^


----------



## Pickler (Apr 21, 2020)

Is there a queue of some sort? I'd like to come.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 21, 2020)

BJN39 said:


> Welp, joined the queue!  thanks in advance and hope everyone can get their chance!
> 
> Question for someone who has never used the queue system: does it automatically give you a dodo once you reach the front? Or will I be PM’d by the user at that point? Thanks!


It will automatically show you the dodo code~


----------



## BJN39 (Apr 21, 2020)

Heartbreaking! My phone just forced me to rejoin the queue a few mins ago, and I dropped 20 places. Went from 27 to 47 x_x


----------



## Tabs287 (Apr 21, 2020)

Been trying repeatedly with code and it womt let me in :*(

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Tabs287 said:


> Been trying repeatedly with code and it womt let me in :*(


Wow I waited so long. Why couldnt I get through?


----------

